# Old school Polk MM3000 trilaminate dome tweeter



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I had these in my highschool system in the early 90's and I remember being amazed at how smooth these tweeters were. 

Does anyone have any info on the older mm3000 tweets? I would love to use them again.

just to reminisce on the high school system.

Pioneer flip down something Clarion 4 channel amp for polk MM component set and advent 6x9s and a punch 60dsm powering a soundstream reference 10

Edit: In a red civic si hatchback with chrome FIFTEENS and tinted windows. Hellll yeeeah


Those were the days


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

loved those tweeters.. i miss them.. i wish i could find a brand new set to use again.. one of my all time fav's


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Couldn't find the the mm tweets I have in the mess but I did find these mm5510 mids that go with them.  I also have a brand new set of original db3045's with the db3000 tweets (which I actually preferred a bit over the MM's) as well as a couple of new db12's and db10's .


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Those were my mids. I remember the tweeter was the gem though. Why did you prefer the DB over the MM?

If you can find them, Id gladly buy them or offer you an amp.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

tyroneshoes said:


> Those were my mids. I remember the tweeter was the gem though. Why did you prefer the DB over the MM?
> 
> If you can find them, Id gladly buy them or offer you an amp.


I can't remember exactly why I preferred the dbs but I do remember "stepping up" to the original MOMO's after the dbs and those were definately NOT an upgrade (other than cosmetic). I'm not able to actively look for the mm tweeters as it's been a LONG time and they may have already ended up in someones system I don't remember however if I do come accross them I'll let you know. I'll also compare them to the dbs again and see if I can remember why I liked the dbs a bit better .


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh man, the MM3065's were my first comps... Those were the trilaminate ones that were oh so smooth. Cheap crossovers, though.

Just so happens that my friend is parting out the stereo system from is 30k mile 1996 Integra GSR and has some cherry MM3065's in it. I think there are some extra 6" MM series mids out back.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Well if anyone manages to get a hold of them, you have a buyer right here.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

and if he decided against them..hmmmm ... lol...


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I've got a pair of them in the dash of my xB as we speak. Frankly I think they're a bit too bright. I had to use the level control on my 8454 to take them down a notch or two. Eventually my Boston NEO-2R's will take their place. I alsoh ave a pair of the 5510's in the garage awaiting deployment in either the kicks or the doors of wifey's Civic. Back in the day I had a buddy that had 6 of 6.5" (6510?) in each door and a pair of the 5510's in the kicks along with 3 MM3000's in each door. For subs he had 16 JL Audio 12W1-8's powered my 2 Phoenix MS-2250's. There were 2 Phoenix MS-275's that ran all the mids/tweets. Man, it's no wonder I'm mostly deaf.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Actually the upper end Polk tweeters of the 90s were very similar. IIRC, first was the MM3000, then turned into the DB3000, then turned into the DX3000. I still have a pair of DX3000s and still think they're a very good tweet. I won't use them in anything other than a 3 way because Fs is around 2000 hz. Very detailed, dynamic tweeter though, as were it's predecessors.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I was under the impressions that you could use a fairly low crossover point with the mm3000 (2.5kish)


----------

